# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Do dart frogs eat gravel?

## itzjezze

I know that most tree frogs may accidently eat rocks during feeding so smaller rocks are a no but are dart frogs just as special ed as tree frogs? lol I currently have a small rock bed area with rocks that are about the size of a thumbnail but I would like to mix in some smaller rocks about the size of fish aquarium gravel, will a dart eat these?

----------


## itzjezze

May be getting thumbnails so this question is also for them.

----------


## Kurt

Its possible. If they were to swallow gravel it wouls surely kill them.

----------


## Tony

For _Dendrobates_, thumbs and _Oophaga_ I would not worry at all, they are adapted to eat tiny prey captured with the tongue, a chunk of aquarium gravel is not likely to stick and would be spit out immediately if it did. It may be more of a concern with dart that will take larger prey in the jaws like _Phyllobates_, _Epipedobates_, _Ameerega_, etc. though I would still be surprised to hear of it happening even with them.

----------

